# How long do your coils last?



## Nightwalker (16/5/16)

My coils last a day.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> My coils last a day.



Thats heavy. I think you need to go ceramic @Nightwalker im on about week 3 with same coil (ccel 0.9)


----------



## Nightwalker (16/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats heavy. I think you need to go ceramic @Nightwalker im on about week 3 with same coil.


That's a plan. But I'm a Griffin boy. What ceramic will fit?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

My coils last a hundred refills because the cCell rocks! 

My REO Coils last forever but I change them after about a month or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> That's a plan. But I'm a Griffin boy. What ceramic will fit?



I dont know if you serious or not hahaha... But ive never heard of a griffin taking coils? 
Are we talking about commercial coils like ccel or hand made wire coils?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

I had a coil in my goliath v2 that @shaunnadan built for me in Feb and i only replaced it last night for the first time


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> My coils last a day.



Huh? Why? What coils do you use bro?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (16/5/16)

2 to 3 weeks. I just dry burn them clean and rewick every 2 or 3 days. Or until I am bored of the coil and want a new one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Huh? Why? What coils do you use bro?


Well I use 26g twisted, 30g quad twisted
And Clapton. All Last a day or max two


----------



## Nightwalker (16/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont know if you serious or not hahaha... But ive never heard of a griffin taking coils?
> Are we talking about commercial coils like ccel or hand made wire coils?


Hand made


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

I don't understand why. You can just clean the coils and use them again. My coils last up to a month or more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (17/5/16)

Can y


Nightwalker said:


> Well I use 26g twisted, 30g quad twisted
> And Clapton. All Last a day or max two


Why not just rewick? The wire can't be bad after a day, I have run some hand made coils for 2 weeks - just dry burn and rewick when changing flavours.
I used to recoil every 2nd day till I just started dry burning the junk off the coils and rewicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

@Nightwalker , you are wasting wire bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/16)

My rebuildable kanthal coils last for ages
I usually replace them after about a month but they could carry on going for longer
Then again I am vaping on multiple devices so each coil doesnt get all my use and I am generally not vaping at very high power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

They last a month, maybe two?


----------



## Necropolis (17/5/16)

In my griffin my coils last as long as I want them to - change wick and clean the coils every few days. 

Unless I've made spaced SS coils - those seem to disfigure quite quickly when removing the wick from them.


----------



## ShaneW (17/5/16)

I rewick every 2nd day and recoil about once a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (17/5/16)

My coils last a average of 5-7 days due to the fact that I do not use commercial coils, I use RDTA's and RBA's, and sometimes I change coils just because I make a new coil ( Intricate coils ). But my coils can last anything from a month to three months, depending on the Watts.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/5/16)

Yip about a week, could last longer but I like to change to new wire after about a week, in between a good clean and rinse followed by a dry burn and she's good as new


----------



## moonunit (17/5/16)

Rewick every second to third day based on flavour degradation and new coils every week just for fun and to try new things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (17/5/16)

i rewick the two tanks im rotating daily. its turned to becoming such routine that my appy will come and take my tanks and rinse them out each morning at the office.

if im using kanthal then i get about a week on a coil but nichrome usually last about 2 days before i start to feel it "getting tired" and i replace them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i rewick the two tanks im rotating daily. its turned to becoming such routine that my appy will come and take my tanks and rinse them out each morning at the office.
> 
> if im using kanthal then i get about a week on a coil but nichrome usually last about 2 days before i start to feel it "getting tired" and i replace them


Watch out @shaunnadan ! All appys I have ever met are destined to break those tanks!


----------



## shaunnadan (17/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Watch out @shaunnadan ! All appys I have ever met are destined to break those tanks!



mine will just get cut off from their juice privileges..... they are all very careful.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (17/5/16)

Sometimes it depends on the juice being burnt by the coils. White lion in any tank and you re-wick every two days or so. I generally just dry burn all the coils until they are clean and re-wick. The coils last at least 2 weeks then.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (17/5/16)

The question should be, how long do you make your coils last?

haha, if one wanted, they could last a day. Orrrr two weeks... I like building coils, so if im in that build mood then some builds dont even last the full day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (17/5/16)

My coils last a while , I change them weekly ( depending on my mood). But rewick daily .


----------



## Caveman (17/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> In my griffin my coils last as long as I want them to - change wick and clean the coils every few days.
> 
> Unless I've made spaced SS coils - those seem to disfigure quite quickly when removing the wick from them.


With spaced SS coils, I found that drying out that cotton properly and I also cut off the ends just in front of the coils makes them keep their shape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

I've had my subtank ceramic for a month,switched it to my rba coils due to leaking but the inside of the ceramic coil is slightly off white.I'm sure she could still go a month without a change.Rba coil has gone a week without a need to rewick 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

